# Abridged version of the WCA Regulations?



## KeystoneCuber (Jun 4, 2017)

New competitors are often encouraged to read through the WCA Regulations before attending their first competition. I agree that doing this is very beneficial. But, you can't always expect people to read through every regulation and remember each and every one. And although it is good to know most regulations, there are a decent amount that aren't necessary to know if you are just a competitor. I think that there should be an official abridged version of the WCA Regulations, that includes the regs that just the average competitor should know. I realize that there are separate sections of the regulations so that you can view a certain topic, but I still believe that an abridged version would be helpful.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 4, 2017)

I think this _could_ be done really well.

Some things obviously would need to stay, like what you get penalties and DNFs for, but I think certain sections like Officials, Scrambling, Competitions, Events, Notation, and Optional Regulations could be greatly cut down or removed entirely for first time competitors. A lot of these contain information from the organization standpoint, which generally isn't needed for newer cubers to know; they can just believe that competitions come together magically until they actually get to the point where they're helping out and organizing their own. I'd be willing to work on making an unofficial (or official, if the WCA likes it ) abridged version if other people think it could be helpful.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Not really necessary, most of the regs are important to know for competitors, except maybe the sections for BLD, OH, WF, and clock, is they aren't competing of course, and a few earlier ones.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 4, 2017)

The regulations are easy to read through and to research specific topics for.

You are not "supposed to know every single one by heart", but if you do take your time to read them, which you should, you'll be able to understand the core principles and with a sufficient amount of common sense you'd ask your delegate during a competition should any further questions arise.

There's a lot of ways one could DNF or +2,right? Right. How to avoid most of them? Common sense. Asking questions and listening to the judge and/or delegate if you have any inquiries. That's just to give the most obvious example I could think of right now. 

I vouch for encouraging people the habit of reading and questioning instead of simplifying already easy to digest concepts even further.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 4, 2017)

I tried my best.

2t)


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 4, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> I tried my best.
> 
> 2t)


2k and 2k5 should also motivate people. 

Not that someone who hasn't read the regs would know that.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 4, 2017)

I think a shortened competitor version of regs is definitely a good idea because the amount of people that attempt to read regulations let alone finish it is quite small (my unreliable opinion). I reckon there'd be many more readers of you had something like this


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I think a shortened competitor version of regs is definitely a good idea because the amount of people that attempt to read regulations let alone finish it is quite small (my unreliable opinion). I reckon there'd be many more readers of you had something like this


But then important details are lost, and after reading a "good-enough" regulation guide, most people wouldn't even think to read the whole thing.

I don't think we need an abridged version. Before my first competition, I read the entire regulations several times, and I didn't find it hard to understand at all.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 5, 2017)

Article 7 and 9 isn't too important for a new competitor.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> But then important details are lost, and after reading a "good-enough" regulation guide, most people wouldn't even think to read the whole thing.
> 
> I don't think we need an abridged version. Before my first competition, I read the entire regulations several times, and I didn't find it hard to understand at all.


@GenTheThief has a good point, but a short(maybe 1 page) version of the regs would be great for a quick read at the competition.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 5, 2017)

On the one hand, I'm one of the ones who read the regulations several times even before my first unofficial comp.

On the other hand it's painfully obvious that the majority of cubers have never read the regulations and probably never will.

I don't know if an abridged version would help that much, but at least there would be some way to counter the excuse that the regulations are too long.

The other idea which I think I prefer would be to separate the regulations into Part I: Competitors, Part II: Organisers, and Part III: Delegates. Obviously organisers would need to be familiar with I and II and delegates would need to know I, II, and III.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 5, 2017)

I strongly believe we need something like this.
But I'm convinced that we need something better than just chopping down the Regulations to the "important" parts.

I tried coming up with an illustrated guide here: https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/236#issuecomment-68858823

If anyone has skills with instruction manuals (I'm thinking of stuff like airline handbook illustrations), I'd love to see more explorations of that.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 6, 2017)

cubeninjaIV said:


> 2k and 2k5 should also motivate people.
> 
> Not that someone who hasn't read the regs would know that.


I think that whether there is an abridged version or not, regulation 2k5 should be better emphasized. The major reasons that people don't read the regulations are because they don't know to do so, they're too lazy, or _they simply don't have motivation to_. If 2k5 were advertised more obviously (instead of hiding at end of a sub-list), I do think more people would read the regulations simply because they're afraid of violating a rule(s) and being excluded from the competition.

Also, if there is an abridged version of the WCA regulations, I think that they should at least be somewhat rearranged so that regulation 2k (especially 2k5) is the _first_ thing readers see. If the competitor/attendee is encouraged to be familiar with the regulations, and they have an abridged version to read, _and_ the abridged version immediately warns of potential termination from the competition... they'd have to be silly not to read it!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds good, it would help motivate lazy people to at least read the most important parts, and could also serve as a quick reference for common problems (like +2s and DNFs). Depending on size, there could even be a physical copy or even several copies available at competitions, which can be pointed out when going over the competition procedure to new competitors and judges. Obviously competitors should read the full regulations anyway, but realistically that's not always going to happen.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 6, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> On the one hand, I'm one of the ones who read the regulations several times even before my first unofficial comp.
> 
> On the other hand it's painfully obvious that the majority of cubers have never read the regulations and probably never will.
> 
> ...


I think that that would be a nice fix. I remember when I was a beginner reading the regs before my first comp it just seemed so long and very little of it seems applicable to me.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 7, 2017)

tx789 said:


> Article 7 and 9 isn't too important for a new competitor.


first reg in 7: 

7b) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 meters away from the solving stations when they are in use.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 7, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> first reg in 7:
> 
> 7b) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 meters away from the solving stations when they are in use.



True but people will be told that if it is a promblem depends on the comp if there's a stage. Those were just examples of things that a new competitor doesn't need to know as much. But 7b is important.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 7, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> first reg in 7:
> 
> 7b) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 meters away from the solving stations when they are in use.


I feel this is more of a organiser thing, because the spectators aren't required to have read the regulations. It's really the organisers job to make sure it can't happen. 

It's also the most frustrating regulation to enforce. It's like parents will stop at nothing to get close enough to video their kid's solves. They climb over barriers, climb onto the stage, whatever it takes.


----------

